# need a little advice



## Joeandsheila (Jan 27, 2012)

I just need a little advice. My current room is 19wx22L 7H feet ceiling 2926 cubic feet. 50%HT 50% music. The TV is on the west 19’ wall seating is about 9’ away. I just ordered a HSU VTF-2 MK4. I just found out for my birthday my wife just ordered an outlaw LFM-1 EX. I am not sure if I should cancel the order on one and if I do which one? Or will they work together?


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I bet they will work together nicely. If I'm not mistaken HSU worked with Outlaw in designing their LFMs. I think the LFM-1 Plus is pretty much the VTF-2 with tweaks, and the EX is a bigger brother. BTW, a review of the EX http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/lfm-1-ex-review.

Edit: Forgot to say if you're gonna cancel one to save $$$, I'd cancel the VTF-2.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Best to have duals of the same kind for easy system integration. I would cancel the Hsu and get dual LFM-1 EXs. Especially with the EX sale going on right now.


----------



## Joeandsheila (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. A friend of mine will be purchasing the VT2 from me. He already owns one. I guess it will be hurry up and wait until the 27th looks as if the LFM is on back order.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, I noticed the back order today. I think it will be worth your wait.


----------

